# Militaru India: MARCOS



## Ekonom (May 10, 2006)

Hello! 
Excuse, I badly talk in English 
I am engaged in military reconstruction. You could not help me with the following information. Interests, what stripes are applied in CounterTerror Units «MARCOS» (MCF, QRS).


----------



## Ekonom (May 12, 2006)

Really nobody can help me!: (
who can earlier the soldier saw Indian and can explain to me. 
1) on take the fighter that for a metal sign? 
2) that for an oval stripe on the right forearm? 
In advance we thank from our command


----------

